# monster tree root



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Today , we pulled a tree root out of a sewer that was 17 feet long. Longest one I've seen. It was from a ficus tree. Was about 3'' diameter. Anyone else seen anything this big?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

17 feet is longer than anything I've pulled out. 8' is my personal record. That would have made a great picture.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Protech said:


> 17 feet is longer than anything I've pulled out. 8' is my personal record. That would have made a great picture.


Sorry, man. I gotta get a camera!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Protech said:


> 17 feet is longer than anything I've pulled out. 8' is my personal record. That would have made a great picture.


I agree, Get a camera man! :thumbup:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*And who says money don't grow on trees?*


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

On the ridgid site, 2 guys have pulled out an 18 and 20fter. One was sectional and the other was drum machine. They have pics.


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

I removed one that was about 5', but it had like 3 sections. The funny thing was when I sent the video cam down the pipe was in good shape. It had one hole and no bellies.


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Dec 16, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> On the ridgid site, 2 guys have pulled out an 18 and 20fter. One was sectional and the other was drum machine. They have pics.


well Ben you know We like em BIG :thumbup:


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

:notworthy:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I got nuthin on that. :notworthy:


----------



## jrsaltz (Sep 15, 2008)

Cut this one out with a 3/4" Warthog nozzle. Came out of a 8" line. Turned out to be 22ft. long.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Dr Steevil (Jan 25, 2009)

You gotta wonder. At what point did they realize they had a problem? 

21' root: Its all good

22' root: Call a plumber!


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

1. Wow!!!
2 Record here is 9'-10' 
3. coolest one was a 5' long horse tail that had grown under the slab on grad house, up between the slab & C.I. riser, over the flang, through the wax seal, and down the drain..... 5' from where I cut it off below the flang to tip of the tail.


----------



## RollinSoLo (Sep 22, 2009)

Lick it.


----------



## Rootster (May 21, 2009)

pulled a root out of a sump line about 20 years ago that was 24 feet from a 18 foot around willow tree cleanest root i have ever seen,have not seen one close to that size since


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

*big root*

that one is the biggest I have ever seen I have pulled back roots and filled up several foot tubs but never nothing like that


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

*way back when*

I know its late but I remember one time being on low end of a manhole in a mining camp. I was baby of team so I was in manhole pushing cable up to stoppage , I started smelling sulfuric acid and thought it was time to climb out of manhole I barley cleared top when the godawfullyest stuff hit me on the feet that was in the days roto had the gas powered machines with 1 man on machine and the other (me) in the hole I am proud to be above ground and breathing now


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*rr*

i'll bite. what is the guy in the hole for? breid...............:rockon:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

try drien it out and smokin it!!!!!!


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

*And who says money don't grow on trees? 
*


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

hulihan said:


> *And who says money don't grow on trees? *


 
It doesn't. It grows under them! :laughing:


----------



## rooter911 (Nov 7, 2009)

if there is no picture it did not happen sorry


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

rooter911 said:


> if there is no picture it did not happen sorry


Hi Rooter911. New here? Introduction? Ain't seen ya here before?
Just Wonderin'!


----------

